

How I Would Build Dropbox's New Web API - paulhallett
http://phalt.co/dropbox/

======
chrischen
If you can only "use them where applicable" then is the HTTP spec really
mapping well to Dropbox's requirements?

And if it doesn't map perfectly, it's not really mapping at all. So why
pretend to be following the standards if you have to hack around it when HTTP
methods are not applicable?

------
irascible
"A" before "I" except in "compliant".

